# Nice haul for a Friday evening...



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

The one on the far left is a size of a football. They keep on coming.... its like they are growing under ground. Heat has been bad in Georgia this summer and the not so green areas have these hidden gems.

My neighbors must think I am mentally ill digging up these rocks.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

You'd laugh if you saw a picture of my garage right now. Gonna have to go get you a picture of all the rocks I've dug up and brought in recently...


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)




----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Water bottle for reference...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

learnt said:


> Water bottle for reference...


Those are not rocks...they are boulders :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

learnt said:


> Water bottle for reference...


You going to do something with those in the landscaping?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Well done! It's always hard to tell how big those rocks in the lawn end up being when starting to dig them out. My rule when starting to dig out rocks was that if I hit it with the sledgehammer and it didn't appear to move at all, then it was too big for me to dig out.

You're starting to get enough of those big rocks that they could be used quite nicely in the landscaping. Many people pay good money for ones like that to be brought in and installed!

I'm not quite sure that those ones are big enough to count as boulders yet. We have a big granite rock hidden in the woods at the edge of our lawn which probably qualifies as a boulder. It seems to all be above grade. I'll have to go take measurements of it, but I think it's approximately 5 x 5 x 12. (That's feet.) It's kind of at the end of a path along a little raised ridge. The kids always called it "Pride Rock" (based upon the one in Disney's The Lion King) which seems like a quite fitting name as it is kind of that shape. I've been considering removing some small trees near it to expose it a bit and allow planting of flowers the side of it facing the road.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

ken-n-nancy said:


> ... I think it's approximately 5 x 5 x 12. (That's feet.) ...


Now... those are real boulders. And, I have to admit that I almost typed 'reel boulders'. :lol: Been browsing the forum for too long haha

@ctrav The two on that dolly are 2-3 person lift rocks - back breakers.

@pennstater2005 Yep! Plan to incorporate them into my new backyard garden areas. However, I definitely have more than I need now, so, some will be donated to whomever...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Those are some nice rocks.

I would build a fire pit, waterfall, and conversation pit out of those.

And maybe a pizza oven or BBQ grill area.


----------

